# Posssible to put money onto somebody's Credit Card?



## Kiz (27 Sep 2007)

Hi,

I owe my friend some money and she's asked me to just pay it back into her credit card - she's only given me the card number - is this enough? and how would I go about putting money onto it?

I had thought I needed the account number/sort code of the account, but I'm not sure.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance
Kiz


----------



## Eanair (27 Sep 2007)

It might depend on the card/issuer as to whether you can pay in branch (e.g. a bank might let you pay money on to one of their own cards without a sort code or account number, but they may not be able to deal with another issuer's card without that information).

I've done this before, but I did it online and I got the sort code/account number for the card (usually on the bank's website somewhere). Most banks have a standard sort code/account number for credit card payments and you can then use the card number as the reference to make sure the right card gets credited.  If you can't find the info online, ask your friend to give it to you from her credit card statement.


----------



## PMU (27 Sep 2007)

You need the remittance slip from the credit card bill to make the lodgement; or rather you do if you are trying to pay into somebody else’s credit card in AIB in Grafton St.  I tried to pay money into a relation’s credit card in AIB’s Grafton St branch using an ordinary lodgement slip and writing the credit card account no on it.  They phoned me later to say that they couldn’t accept the lodgement as the slip didn’t have the magnetic ink that’s on the credit card slip, so it couldn’t be processed.  (But, as far as I can remember I had no problem using the ordinary lodgement slip and writing the credit card account no in their Baggot St branch.).


----------



## Bgirl (27 Sep 2007)

If its Ulster Bank you can go in at the counter with just the credit card number and lodge it that way.  It takes 4 days to hit the account though.


----------



## Eanair (27 Sep 2007)

I've just logged into my online banking account with AIB and you can use the bill payment functionality to add pretty much any of the Irish credit cards to your payment mandates, so if you're with AIB you could use that.

(I have no affiliation with AIB other than as a customer)


----------



## ATgirl (27 Sep 2007)

I'm with Ptsb and have often lodged money onto sisters credit card, all I needed was the credit card number and it was done over the counter


----------



## Perplexed (28 Sep 2007)

Once you have the CC number & if it's a BOI Cr Card you can do it over the counter in BOI also.


----------



## Guest124 (12 Mar 2008)

I think the answer is yes and I'm going crazy on google for the last half hour. Is your Credit Card Number the same as your Credit Card account number for purposes of making a payment in branch or online?


----------



## mathepac (12 Mar 2008)

BroadbandKen said:


> I think the answer is yes and I'm going crazy on google for the last half hour. Is your Credit Card Number the same as your Credit Card account number for purposes of making a payment in branch or online?


Why would you do that? Phone 365 online or access you banking 365 online account with the information I gave you on your previous posts in a different thread.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Mar 2008)

BroadbandKen said:


> Is your Credit Card Number the same as your Credit Card account number for purposes of making a payment in branch or online?


No, typically the lodgement will be going to another clearing a/c, the sort code and no. of which you won't need to know if making the payment over the counter in a branch of the bank that issued the card. The person's credit card no. will be provided as a 'reference' in order to allow the payment to be credited to their CC balance.


----------



## Guest124 (12 Mar 2008)

No answer online can be found so I guess I'll have to phone them tomorrow -thanks again for your help mathepac.


----------



## worldtour (26 Aug 2008)

Hi,
I have recently returned from a years travelling. I  have noticed a deposit to my credit card  4 months ago. Therefore, I am actually in credit on the card when I believed it should be maxed (1,000 limit). I have contacted the bank to ask what branch this money was lodged in but they could not tell me. As I had family members carry out some transactions for me while I was travelling I need to know the branch to refresh their and my memory! Also, what happens if this is a error. 
Thanks


----------

